# Tecumseh engine on craftsman edger



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Craftsman edger Engine#143-661052 Serial#0085B.I think its a tecumseh engine.My nabor gave it to me but i need to put the carburtor back together.I can't figure out how the chock lever was put on.I need a scamatic to figure this out.Any help would be appreiciated.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Enter 143.661052 in the Sears parts website:

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action?pop=flush

this is schematic, but not always helpful for the controls.
hth


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thanks Glenjudy*

Yes sir i did that and like you said not so helpful for the controls.I'm just not sure of how the chock lever is suppose to connect to the chock?I'll keep looking and won't give up.Thanks for trying to help me solve my little problem.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Type in http://www.cpdonline.com692509.pdf Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Jerry,On top of the carburator there is a plate that has a lever to work the chock open are closed but i don't understand how it connects to the chock.Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

J.D.Thibodeaux said:


> Thanks Jerry,On top of the carburator there is a plate that has a lever to work the chock open are closed but i don't understand how it connects to the chock.Thanks


The shaft the plate and arm hooks to has a butterfly plate in the venturi of the carb as you move the arm it closes the choke plate, there is a spring stick up in the carb body that falls into the groves on the plate for full choke, half and no choke. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

*Thanks GEO*



geogrubb said:


> The shaft the plate and arm hooks to has a butterfly plate in the venturi of the carb as you move the arm it closes the choke plate, there is a spring stick up in the carb body that falls into the groves on the plate for full choke, half and no choke. Have a good one. Geo


I put the little curve from the black hand lever in the middle of the butterfly plate on top the choke lever,but it only has full choke or no choke.I'm still doing something wrong.It did crank but choke lever not looking right.Geo there is no spring stick on this version.I think the one i seen in the manual has a stick spring but not this one.I'm getting closer everyday thanks to you guys.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The pic below is not very clear but you can see the little spring sticking up, this holds the choke at the full, half and off positions. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

This is what it looks like.How does the black handle with the little arm hanging down attach to the choke butterfly?Thanks JD


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

J.D.Thibodeaux said:


> This is what it looks like.How does the black handle with the little arm hanging down attach to the choke butterfly?Thanks JD


I am confused, the screw in the choke plate holds it all together, remove the screw, the choke plate comes off then slide out the shaft. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> I am confused, the screw in the choke plate holds it all together, remove the screw, the choke plate comes off then slide out the shaft. Have a good one. Geo


Geo i'm sorry for the confusion.What i'm trying to find out is how the black arm makes the choke open are close.Does it close it and the spring opens it,are does it fit in the grove of the butterfly to full open are full close.Referring to my picture,does the black lever attach to the choke or does it just push on it from the side?


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

J.D.Thibodeaux said:


> This is what it looks like.How does the black handle with the little arm hanging down attach to the choke butterfly?Thanks JD


Help Geo did you look at my picture


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

JD, looking at the breakdown on the sears page, shaft # 7 has the spring # 8 on it, this keeps the shaft in the open position, there is a dog that is bent down on that little plate that is on top of the carb. when pushed all the way or to the forward position that little dog will engage on of the slots on the shaft and bring it to close position, when the lever is moved back the spring will bring the choke to open, you may have the top plate in the position try turning in 90 degrees, could not tell real good in the photo but looks like it is on there wrong, turn it right or left, remember the bent down dog is what closes the choke, Light Mechanic
View attachment craftsman carb..doc


----------



## J.D.Thibodeaux (Jun 2, 2008)

light mechanic said:


> JD, looking at the breakdown on the sears page, shaft # 7 has the spring # 8 on it, this keeps the shaft in the open position, there is a dog that is bent down on that little plate that is on top of the carb. when pushed all the way or to the forward position that little dog will engage on of the slots on the shaft and bring it to close position, when the lever is moved back the spring will bring the choke to open, you may have the top plate in the position try turning in 90 degrees, could not tell real good in the photo but looks like it is on there wrong, turn it right or left, remember the bent down dog is what closes the choke, Light Mechanic
> View attachment 111625


LightMechanic do you think the dog fits in the grove of the choke shift rather than from the side of it?


----------



## light mechanic (Jul 18, 2008)

JD, first thing, does the choke stay in the open position, you should be able to move it to choke and it spring back to open, if you took the butterfly out and the shaft it might not be back together right, so establish that is will remain in open, then take the plate that is on top and place it on top of the Carb. with the little bent dog that is under the top plate it should fit in the slot on the top of the choke shaft not in a hole but the slot, that way when you pull the long lever into the choke position it will close, can't tell real good in the picture but look like you need to turn the top plate to the rigth 90 degrees, on that one I think that the long black lever would be behind the air filter to the left looking at the Carb. don't give up, don't loose you cool we will get it done, Light Mechanic


----------

